
Show HN: K3sup (0.8.0) – Bootstrapping Kubernetes 1.17 - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/k3sup/releases/tag/0.8.0
======
gatherhunterer
I think that everyone who uses HN is aware of this project by now. You re-post
this every day.

~~~
alexellisuk
That's good to know. This is a new release for K8s users showing the 1.7
release of k3s.

